# Heartworm medication



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I live in Texas, and my vet quit carrying the canine version of Revolution, because they were still getting dogs coming up positive when it was the only HW prevention used. In other areas without the heavy mosquito and heartworm population we have, it can be very effective. 

My personal preference is an ivermectin/pyrantal based heartworm preventative, and a separate flea/tick medication as needed. For the latter, I usually use Nexgard.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

They're both multi-preventatives but for different parasites with the exception of heartworms. Are you asking which controls heartworm best regardless of the other parasite prevention or are you asking which gives the most comprehensive parasite control? 

Revolution covers:
Heartworms
Fleas
American Dog Tick
Ear mites
Sarcoptic Mange mites

Interceptor Plus covers: 
Heartworms
Adult Hookworms
Roundworm
Tapeworm
Whipworm


Like TeamHellhound, my preference is to give preventatives more specific to the parasite. I use Interceptor Plus for the parasitic worms and then give flea and tick prevention separately and seasonally. 
I've never given preventatives for ear mites or sarcoptic mange mites.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

As the other responders said, it's not an apples-to-apples comparison. If you give Interceptor, you will need to give a second medication for ticks. If you give Revolution, you may not have complete coverage. And like them, I also give Interceptor and NexGard (or their equivalents).


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I've never given preventatives for ear mites or sarcoptic mange mites.


I will say that when Leo was a puppy, the thing that _finally _got rid of her sarcoptic mange was Revolution.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta takes Bravcto for fleas and ticks (ticks are a problem where I live.) He takes Heartguard.for heartworms. l love the Bravecto as it is 3 month dose. Both are chewables and Asta thinks they are treats. So you might consider these medications.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie's vet put him on Interceptor and NexGard.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Since my dogs are small and weigh less than 20 lbs combined, does anyone know if I can buy heartworm med for a 20 lbs dog, cut one chewable pill in half and give one half to each dog ? I’m afraid to ask the vet because I figure they’ll want to sell me two packs for small dogs instead of one pack for medium dogs to make more money...


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Dechi said:


> Since my dogs are small and weigh less than 20 lbs combined, does anyone know if I can buy heartworm med for a 20 lbs dog, cut one chewable pill in half and give one half to each dog ? I’m afraid to ask the vet because I figure they’ll want to sell me two packs for small dogs instead of one pack for medium dogs to make more money...


It's not recommended, due to possible uneven distribution of medication in the pill. 

I have split up topical flea stuff before, you you have to make _sure _that you have the dosage correct. Now that I only have four cats, and not ten, it's easier to just buy the correct dosages.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

TeamHellhound said:


> It's not recommended, due to possible uneven distribution of medication in the pill.


Yeah, that’s what I figured. I was hoping it wasn’t the case. Thanks !


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Dechi said:


> Yeah, that’s what I figured. I was hoping it wasn’t the case. Thanks !


Look at different brands or generic to save money.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Look at different brands or generic to save money.


Yes but I am limited to what the vets carry.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

We have used NexGard for over 9 years on our dogs. They haven't had any adverse reactions. My indoor cats use to pick up fleas but since my dogs have been on NexGard they have not. I had one cat that would become sick from any "on the shoulder treatment" so the cats take nothing.


----------

